# 3.3 acres for sale in Tucson, AZ For sale or trade



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

My parents are selling a 3.3 acre parcel in Tucson, AZ near the Tucson Mountains. Lots of creosote brush. I kept horses there about six years ago now.

They are looking to sell or to trade for land/farm in Washington State.

Contact me and I'll get them in contact with you. I'll try to answer any questions you might have.

They are also selling a house that is near but not on the property.


----------

